

Government 2.0: Ask What You Can Hack for Your Country - timae
http://mashable.com/2008/10/20/ask-what-you-can-hack-for-your-country/

======
niels_olson
The military and VA could really use a GPL'd browser-based server-side
electronic medical records interface, complete with order entry, pharmacy, and
radiology.

If anyone is in the DC area between now and Friday and want's a demo of the
insanity we deal with, I'd be happy to talk with you. There are a couple of
other people I can put you contact with as well. The current client-side
programs (eg, AHLTA) are at the tune of $20 billion, so there's a _ton_ of
money to be made.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
E-mail me.

I hooked up with a couple other HN'ers a year ago looking into something like
this.

We never made the team gel, but you might have some info that some of them
would be interested in.

Government _need_ is easy to spot. Actually making something happen can take a
long, long, long, long time. (Like a year just to get a SBIR started)

